# marijuana + zopiclone



## kingswithnonames (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm 16 years old, got prescribed to zopiclone for my insomnia and am a regular marijuana smoker. I was wondering what the side effects of mixing zopiclone and marijuana were? I have taken one 7.5 mg and smoked a joint, and at a different time taken three 7.5mg pills and smoked a joint, and have had the effect, but i wanted to know what the medical p.o.v on this, or does anyone have any information on it?
thanks, Mel.


----------



## andar (Jul 31, 2010)

i dont know about that but i wouldnt go around here telling people your 16. the mods are pretty strict about this being 18 and up...


----------



## bladesblazin (Jul 31, 2010)

andar said:


> i dont know about that but i wouldnt go around here telling people your 16. the mods are pretty strict about this being 18 and up...


Beat me to i, Age FAIL...


Oh a related note though do any states allow recommendations written under 18....might be cause for allowing access to the medical forums only for ppl under 18 if they can be legal pot heads??????


Then again maybe I'm just rambling I'm on my 3rd bowl of the morning.


----------



## potroast (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, he's gone now.


----------



## 67westy (Aug 7, 2010)

Although I dont condone illeagal activity on the forum, I am curious why ganja 420 thinks this kid is a "dummass" ( ah intelligent answer would have been spelled corectly, Dumbass). This kid asked a serious question and your bashing him! To answer his Question, I take Trazadone for sleep & have never had a bad experience with herb & Trazadone. Maybe since Ganja 420 is so intelligent maybe he has a more informed answer.


----------

